# testing



## ellis995 (Sep 18, 2009)

WHAT YOU GUY'S THINK


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking good Keith. But it is a little bit too high.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice but too big...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 18, 2009)

Agree.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice Job!


----------



## German Ace (Sep 18, 2009)

ellis995 said:


> WHAT YOU GUY'S THINK
> View attachment 106036



Your hogging all the good pictures!

I think the one you have now; is fine...


----------



## imalko (Sep 18, 2009)

I see you are switching to Bf 109 now Keith. Good man. 

(Agree with previous posts - nice siggy but little too big.)


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 18, 2009)

I kinda like the one you have. Maybe dress it up a bit with a border or some type of edging.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 18, 2009)

Yea, I agree with Thor on this one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2009)

I actually like the sig with the Fw190s...perhaps spiff up the text on it or something, but it's definately a good one!

Not that I may be biased because the Fw190 is one of my favorite planes or anything, I'm just sayin'...


----------



## ellis995 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks guy's

Just trying to get used to Gimp 2 or what ever its called


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 19, 2009)

Pah! I want to see a Fw 189 sig for the first time....


----------



## ellis995 (Sep 19, 2009)

High Paul this is for you sorry its big


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice! The eye in the sky!

Makes a pleasant change from all those fighters...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2009)

That actually looks pretty dam sharp.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2009)

Ellis, I can help with the GIMP if needed. I've become very familiar with it the last 2 years.


----------



## ellis995 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Njaco

i need all the help i can get using this Gimp thing


----------



## ellis995 (Sep 20, 2009)

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE FOR TESTING


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2009)

Now it is much better.


----------



## ellis995 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi guys 

Just testing. Tell me what you think






View attachment 108375


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Like the '110! (d*mn virus! )


----------

